# Drop Bar and Quill Stem also wanted for bike hanger



## Paul Walters (6 Mar 2015)

I fancy making something like this for SWMBOs new Spesh, so if anyone has an old drop bar with quill stem collecting dust in the garage, I'd be happy to take it off your hands. Postage paid by me of course. PM me please.


----------

